# Pair charged with killing horse with Pool acid



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Thats horrible! Were they poor and trying their best to get their horses fluids? Doubt it. I think its terrible and kind of silly how no one seemed to notice that the horses were staving. I would say maybe animal hoarders but they take care of their pets, not themselves... How sad. At least the horses are in better places...


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

OMG Those pictures are so awful!

This is interesting:
"The shelter is operated in a former jail no longer suitable for housing inmates. It is run by inmates."


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

That is disgusting. I can't quite fathom what exactly they were trying to do. If the wanted to put the animal down, and couldn't afford a vet, surely a bullet is cheaper and far more painless than the chemicals?


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

that is horrible, if they couldnt care for the animals im sure an animal group would have taken them off there hands.. that is absoulutly the worse animal cruelity i have seen and i use to volenteer at the local humane society i cant belive no one notice a stench or anything before now really!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

ShutUpJoe said:


> OMG Those pictures are so awful!
> 
> This is interesting:
> "The shelter is operated in a former jail no longer suitable for housing inmates. It is run by inmates."


I thought that was really neat!


----------



## HeadsUp (May 5, 2010)

How disgusting. I hope they are put behind bars for a very long time. Glad the person picking up the body called the tip into the authorities, or the second horse may have suffered the same fate.


----------

